# tornare a bomba



## Oletta

Ciao a tutti,

La mia domanda non e' semantica. Voglio sapere se o dove in Italia si usa la idioma perché conosco solo le persone polacche che la usano grazie al corso d'italiano alla università in Polonia (per esempio la mia insegnante d'italiano). Tutti gli italiani che conosco io (dal sud/nord) mi dicono che la idioma e' arcaica. 

Grazie

PS. I pensato di *tornare a bomba *_(essere in gamba_ - conoscono tutti ;-))- ho sbagliato - cambiate il titolo per favore! Scusi!


----------



## Nebulina

Scusami, ma non ho capito bene che cosa vuoi sapere. Cosa significa la parola *idioma* e quando si usa? In italiano la parola idioma significa: Lingua propria e particolare di una nazione e per quanto ne so io viene usato come termine, non lo considero per niente arcaico. Comunque non sono sicura che tu intendessi questo.


----------



## Oletta

Grazie Nebulina. La mia domanda non era semantica, io conosco la significanza. Allora tu usi la idioma? Ho pensato che non e' usata mai perché i miei amici non la usano e dicono che non si usa di più. Di dove sei? (Se non e' il segreto?)


----------



## matoupaschat

Suppongo che con "idioma" intendessi "modo di dire, espressione idiomatica" . Allora, "tornare a bomba" significa "rientrare in argomento", cioè tornare a parlare dell'argomento iniziale dopo una lunga digressione . Da quanto io sappio è ancora usato, ma sarà forse meglio che tu aspetti il parere di un madrelingua .


----------



## Nebulina

Idioma (è maschile e non femminile quindi l'idioma e non la idioma) è una parola che si usa nello scritto corretto e non parlato. Quindi è normale che i tuoi amici non lo usino parlando, ma se volessero scrivere una lettera importante, allora potrebbero usarlo. 
In ogni modo non è arcaico. Io mi ciamo silvia e sono di Prato, una provincia toscana a 17 chilometri da Firenze


----------



## Oletta

Grazie Silvia! La tua risposta mi aiuterà tanto. Mi chiamo Alessandra e' vivo a Firenze, ;-).


----------



## gc200000

matoupaschat said:


> Suppongo che con "idioma" intendessi "modo di dire, espressione idiomatica" . Allora, "tornare a bomba" significa "rientrare in argomento", cioè tornare a parlare dell'argomento iniziale dopo una lunga digressione . Da quanto io sappio è ancora usato, ma sarà forse meglio che tu aspetti il parere di un madrelingua .



Mai sentito "tornare a bomba", non sapevo neanche cosa volesse dire. In Sicilia non esiste...


----------



## Oletta

Grazie! Ho pensato di no ma volevo essere sicura.


----------



## nunu7te

Mai sentito dire da nessuno che conosco.
Ma devo averlo trovato in qualche testo letterario o sentito in tv, perché il significato idiomatico mi era chiaro.


----------



## Blackman

Tornare a bomba significa ricascare nel medesimo errore, oppure ritornare ad un discorso fatto in predenza, dando ragione a chi pronuncia l'idioma.

-Secondo me si fa così...
-Allora torni a bomba ( a quello che dicevo io ).

Qui è usatissimo, mi meraviglia che non l'abbia sentito nessuno


----------



## phiona

matoupaschat said:


> Suppongo che con "idioma" intendessi "modo di dire, espressione idiomatica" . Allora, "tornare a bomba" significa "rientrare in argomento", cioè tornare a parlare dell'argomento iniziale dopo una lunga digressione . Da quanto io sappio è ancora usato, ma sarà forse meglio che tu aspetti il parere di un madrelingua .


 
Qui è molto usato, ma solo nel significato dato da matoupaschat.


----------



## Trentaduesima

phiona said:


> Qui è molto usato, ma solo nel significato dato da matoupaschat.



Anche nella mia zona.


----------



## marco.cur

phiona said:


> Qui è molto usato, ma solo nel significato dato da matoupaschat.
> 
> 
> Trentaduesima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anche nella mia zona.
Click to expand...

Anche nella mia.

Vedi qui: http://www.etimo.it/?term=bomba


----------



## Angel.Aura

Blackman said:


> *Tornare a bomba* significa ricascare nel medesimo errore, oppure *ritornare ad un discorso fatto in precedenza*, dando ragione a chi pronuncia l'idioma.
> 
> -Secondo me si fa così...
> -Allora torni a bomba ( a quello che dicevo io ).
> 
> Qui è usatissimo,  mi meraviglia che non l'abbia sentito nessuno


Anche qui.
(mio grassetto)


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Anche qua è usatissimo nel senso di "tornare in argomento" , e leggendo la definizione postata da marco.cur capisco perché, visto che ha avuto origine proprio a Firenze...

E ho avuto conferma anche dell'origine, che era quella che immaginavo.
Da noi ancora oggi, quando i bambini giocano a nascondino, il luogo dove chi deve cercare sta a contare e dove poi devono tornare gli altri senza farsi acchiappare si chiamba BOMBA. 
Chi si è nascosto deve tornare appunto là, toccare con la mano (in genere è un muro, un albero ecc.) e dire BOMBA, e con quello è "salvo".
So che in altre zone si chiama tana, da noi solo bomba.


----------



## Oletta

Grazie ragazzi, siete molto gentili. Mi piace sapere dove si usa o non usa alcune parole.


----------



## sivinka

Qui a Bari, ma penso di poter dire in tutta la Puglia (tacco dell'Italia) non l'ho mai sentito!
Anna


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Oletta usa *idioma* (che vuol dire "lingua") forse influenzata dal termine inglese "idiom", che vuol dire "modo di dire" o anche, senza offesa per nessuno, "idiotismo".


----------



## vallery

Ciao Oletta!

Forse sono OT, ma quando abitavo a Verona, sentivo spesso la frase "tornare* in* bomba", cioè, veloce, subito, di corsa, immediatamente.


----------



## anto_iris

Qui in Toscana l'espressione tornare a bomba non l'ho mai sentita usare.

Solo una volta una nostra professoressa (che era romana) la usò e ce ne spiegò il significato...

Comunque non la uso mai anche conoscendola, non mi piace...poi son gusti!


----------



## ursu-lab

A Roma è usatissima, confermo. Ma siamo sicuri che non sia in realtà una deformazione di "(tornare) ab ovo"?

ab ovo -> a bovo -> a bo... -> a bomba .........boh?


----------



## effeundici

Ah, ah, sentito oggi da un collega triestino e mi è tornato in mente questo thread!


----------



## tattvamasi

Bomba è un paesino in provincia di Chieti. La locuzione "tornare a Bomba" divenne famosa dopo una discussione in parlamento. Si tramanda che Silvio Spaventa, parlamentare, proponesse un piano di sviluppo per la zona e fosse continuamente interrotto. Per questo motivo ripeteva "ma torniamo a Bomba". Da qui l'uso comune con significato di tornare all'argomento principale dopo lunga divagazione.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Anche dalle mie parti si usa col significato di "riprendere il filo (della discussione) dopo aver parlato d'altro.
GS


----------



## catrafuse

tattvamasi said:


> Bomba è un paesino in provincia di Chieti. La locuzione "tornare a Bomba" divenne famosa dopo una discussione in parlamento. Si tramanda che Silvio Spaventa, parlamentare, proponesse un piano di sviluppo per la zona e fosse continuamente interrotto. Per questo motivo ripeteva "ma torniamo a Bomba". Da qui l'uso comune con significato di tornare all'argomento principale dopo lunga divagazione.



Per quanto suggestiva questa è un'etimologia popolare, nel link segnalato da marco.cur e nel DELI si spiega che in realtà l'espressione "tornare a bomba" veniva usata in alcuni giochi di bambini, dove la "bomba"  era il "luogo  o punto che doveva essere raggiunto prima di essere  individuati dall'antagonista". La prima attestazione risale al 1494, ben prima dunque della nascita del parlamento italiano.


----------



## Oletta

Aaa, molto interessante, catrafuse, grazie mille per la tua spiegazione completa! ;-)


----------

